# Gyms?



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, anyone belong to a gym?

I'm trying to learn more.  There's a Planet Fitness, an Anytime Fitness, a Gold's and a Curves near me.  

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, anyone belong to a gym?
> 
> I'm trying to learn more. There's a Planet Fitness, an Anytime Fitness, a Gold's and a Curves near me.
> 
> Betsy


I'll be going to my local community center to do chair yoga as soon as I get clearance from my doctor. Have to start slow and easy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, Yoga is good.  That's an option, too.  Lots of places where there are Yoga classes.

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

sorry, i do my exercising at home courtesy of Richard Simmon’s "sweating to the oldies"


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry, I use the rather limited gym in my apartment building.



I read an earlier edition of The book above. It has chapters on whether to try working out at home or at a gym, and how to choose a gym.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

telracs said:


> sorry, i do my exercising at home courtesy of Richard Simmon's "sweating to the oldies"


Blast from the past ... way past.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Blast from the past ... way past.


low impact aerobics to great music still works.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

telracs said:


> low impact aerobics to great music still works.


 Now you make me wish I hadn't given away my copy.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

What about a YMCA? Most are really nice now.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> What about a YMCA? Most are really nice now.


I toured my local YMCA and was very impressed! I decided that a fair gym in the same building was better than an excellent gym some distance away.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The thing with gym memberships is, you get all enthusiastic at first, then you slack off after a while and you're stuck with a contract. Find one with no contract. That's why I suggested a community center. Mine has a fully equipped fitness center plus all kinds of classes for all fitness levels. Membership is $27 a month which includes a lot of activities. No contract.

Are you eligible for Silver Sneakers? My insurance covers it. I'll be looking into that as well.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Treadmill in the basement, free weights upstairs in the office.

Do I use them? No.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sean Sweeney said:


> Treadmill in the basement, free weights upstairs in the office.
> 
> Do I use them? No.


That's the problem with home workouts. Too easy to ignore.

Then again, I still have to motivate myself to get out of the house and drive to the community center. I do think that having regular class times will help.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> sorry, i do my exercising at home courtesy of Richard Simmon's "sweating to the oldies"


Yeah, I can do that. I've got videos by Jillian Michaels that I like. It's easy for me to get distracted, though, at home. Hubby is always around. I do work out to a video every now and then, and use my weights every now and then.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The thing with gym memberships is, you get all enthusiastic at first, then you slack off after a while and you're stuck with a contract. Find one with no contract. That's why I suggested a community center. Mine has a fully equipped fitness center plus all kinds of classes for all fitness levels. Membership is $27 a month which includes a lot of activities. No contract.


I had a Curves within walking distance for a while and I used the heck out of it. I really like the circuit training. Then, we went to San Diego and when we got back it had moved.  Now, it's closer and I've checked it out. But it's expensive.

I'm looking at Planet Fitness. They have a low monthly fee with no contract and the annual membership fee isn't that bad. And there is one where the Curves used to be. I need to go look at what they actually have in the way of equipment/classes.



Cuechick said:


> What about a YMCA? Most are really nice now.





Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Are you eligible for Silver Sneakers? My insurance covers it. I'll be looking into that as well.


I'll look at YMCA and the county center. Have never heard of Silver Sneakers?

EDIT: Just looked up and the two closest YMCAs would be a pain in the *** to get to even though they're not that far. I would never go! Good thought, though. /edit

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's the Silver Sneakers website.

https://www.silversneakers.com/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Here's the Silver Sneakers website.
> 
> https://www.silversneakers.com/


Thanks, Gertie. Will check it out.

Just looked at our county community center--at least $48/month, and that's if I buy a year's pass. 

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

DH uses a Planet Fitness that is close to his office.  He says that they have a quick circuit set up where you can hit all the muscle groups in about 30 minutes.  There are instructions at each of the machines as well as what to do in between the machines.  He said the first few times it took longer because he had to adjust everything and figure out what weight to use, but it got faster after he had all of his settings figured out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> DH uses a Planet Fitness that is close to his office. He says that they have a quick circuit set up where you can hit all the muscle groups in about 30 minutes. There are instructions at each of the machines as well as what to do in between the machines. He said the first few times it took longer because he had to adjust everything and figure out what weight to use, but it got faster after he had all of his settings figured out.


Thanks, Andra! I took a virtual tour of the one nearest us and it looks like they have a similar setup.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Here's the Silver Sneakers website.
> 
> https://www.silversneakers.com/


OK, checked it out; interestingly, my federal employee health plan isn't part of silversneakers, *but* Healthways has a separate plan that it is part of. $25 to sign up and $25/mo with a three months commitment. So, that's interesting. And participating facilities aren't far away. So that's an option.

I think the Planet Fitness membership, though, is still going to be cheaper and closer. But I'm pondering. We're going to go right by the Planet Fitness location today on our way to lunch and a walk, so I'm going to check it out.

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The company where I work includes a gym membership as one of its perks (as long as you use it at least twice a week). Currently it's with the 24-Hour Fitness chain. The one I go to in Hasbrouck Heights, NJ, has a nice space with a large collection of equipment, a couple racquetball courts, a full-sized basketball court, and a pool. I can't speak for any of their other locations, nor do I know how much an individual membership would be, but I find it a welcoming place and don't feel put off by the fact that I'm not a young, super-fit stud.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

We belong to a gym that has a walking track and a pool, along with classes, equipment, etc. We have a Senior membership. Our insurance does not pay for the Senior Sneakers program, though most insurances around here do. Husband uses the pool a couple of times a week. I have slacked off a bit, but should start going again. In good weather I walk a lot, but in winter I use the indoor track to walk, then do a bit of strength training, then walk.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> The company where I work includes a gym membership as one of its perks (as long as you use it at least twice a week). Currently it's with the 24-Hour Fitness chain. The one I go to in Hasbrouck Heights, NJ, has a nice space with a large collection of equipment, a couple racquetball courts, a full-sized basketball court, and a pool. I can't speak for any of their other locations, nor do I know how much an individual membership would be, but I find it a welcoming place and don't feel put off by the fact that I'm not a young, super-fit stud.


The fees aren't bad, but the 24 Hour Fitness locations in northern VA aren't very close. It would be one of the more convenient places in San Diego. Thinking though that I may wait until we get back and just do a lot of walking until then.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The bulk of my calorie-burning is still just walking. I mostly use gym for racquetball and wallyball as additional fun ways to burn a few more, plus a once-a-week boxing/core workout. I get bored way to easily with just treadmilling and similar stuff to depend on that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> The bulk of my calorie-burning is still just walking. I mostly use gym for racquetball and wallyball as additional fun ways to burn a few more, plus a once-a-week boxing/core workout. I get bored way to easily with just treadmilling and similar stuff to depend on that.


Agree, walking will still be my main exercise. And I'm not big on treadmills. But strength training is important, too, and I want to get in some workouts each week. I really enjoyed the circuit training when I was going it.

Plus, if it's nasty out, there's always the gym. So I'm looking at alternatives.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

You can do some decent strength training with elastic bands you can keep and use at home. This has the advantage and disadvantages of home workouts. The bands are light and cheap, I've even taken them with me on plane trips.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

NogDog said:


> The bulk of my calorie-burning is still just walking. I mostly use gym for racquetball and wallyball as additional fun ways to burn a few more, plus a once-a-week boxing/core workout. I get bored way to easily with just treadmilling and similar stuff to depend on that.


Walking works best for me, too, and to keep from getting bored, I listen to audio books. The problem for me is it's hard to do interval training. I do use weights when I walk. Unfortunately, I've been slacking for about a month now and I'll have to rebuild my time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Walking works best for me, too, and to keep from getting bored, I listen to audio books. The problem for me is it's hard to do interval training. I do use weights when I walk. Unfortunately, I've been slacking for about a month now and I'll have to rebuild my time.


I do that, too. I even listen to audiobooks when doing circuit training!



The Hooded Claw said:


> You can do some decent strength training with elastic bands you can keep and use at home. This has the advantage and disadvantages of home workouts. The bands are light and cheap, I've even taken them with me on plane trips.


Yeah, have those, take them on trips. Don't use them much. LOL. I think I'm going to try a gym; if I don't use it much I can always go back to the weights and elastic bands I have at home.

Looking through the options, Planet Fitness is closest, cheapest AND has the circuit training that I love. We visited the facility today and it's really nice, plus there were several women my age using it.

Thanks for the info, folks...a lot of good suggestions--getting one with a monthly payment vice multiple months, and learning that PF has circuit training. Plus I feel like I did due diligence in finding out my options.

Signing up tonight online, will likely try it tomorrow!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Congrats! May your reps be many and your inches few.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Gertie! Will let you know how I like it!

Betsy


----------



## Abalone (Jan 31, 2014)

I've been staying away from mine for a few weeks. Too many people think they're fine and come in when they're coming off a cold or flu. Ironically, I managed to get a cold from a sniffling cashier at Lowes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I went for the first time yesterday, had a free class on how to use the circuit training and really enjoyed it. I do like that, unlike the circuit machines at Curves, you can increase the weight/resistance of the machines here. I'd forgotten how much I missed the circuit training. Worked up a nice sweat. Next time I go, I'll start with a short walk on the treadmill to warm up and another one to cool down. In warmer weather, I'll walk to the gym and back.



Abalone said:


> I've been staying away from mine for a few weeks. Too many people think they're fine and come in when they're coming off a cold or flu. Ironically, I managed to get a cold from a sniffling cashier at Lowes.


Abalone,

Hope you're feeling better!

My husband and I are both retired, and it seems whenever we go out into crowds, we catch something!  You make a good point about gyms. I went to Planet Fitness yesterday for the first time as a member and noticed that they had disposable towels and hand cleaner at the circuit training station and presumably at other locations throughout the gym. One is supposed to wipe down the machines after use, at least at the circuit training.

*Makes note to find my workout gloves which I think I was last using with my iron in the studio*

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://lifehacker.com/five-strategies-that-gyms-use-to-hook-you-in-and-how-to-1791287078

Betsy sounds like she's made a choice, but the above article may interest someone else.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://lifehacker.com/five-strategies-that-gyms-use-to-hook-you-in-and-how-to-1791287078
> 
> Betsy sounds like she's made a choice, but the above article may interest someone else.


Good article, Claw!

The only thing I fell for was paying for a higher level for travel. I want to use the gym while we're in San Diego next month. I'll see how much I use it and when/if I re-up next year, I may not do the higher level. (Though there were other perks, too, the travel was the main choice for me.). And I think, from what I've read since I joined, that Planet Fitness has pizza night and some other food thing (doughnuts?), neither of which I knew about when I joined or that I'm interested in, but I see it in complaints about PF. (Not exactly health food.)

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I joined Planet Fitness thru Silver Sneakers, I've been there once since it opened (this past Saturday) and used the treadmill and both kinds of bikes, did a mile on each.  I have never been to a gym before but decided to try this one which is pretty close to home.  My goal is to go at least three times a week.☺


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good article, Claw!
> 
> The only thing I fell for was paying for a higher level for travel. I want to use the gym while we're in San Diego next month. I'll see how much I use it and when/if I re-up next year, I may not do the higher level. (Though there were other perks, too, the travel was the main choice for me.). And I think, from what I've read since I joined, that Planet Fitness has pizza night and some other food thing (doughnuts?), neither of which I knew about when I joined or that I'm interested in, but I see it in complaints about PF. (Not exactly health food.)
> 
> Betsy


 Wow! Pizza and donuts. Sign me up.

I'm still waiting to see my pulmonary doctor to ask him if I can do chair yoga . I've had to reschedule twice. Now I can't see him until February 8.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I joined Planet Fitness thru Silver Sneakers, I've been there once since it opened (this past Saturday) and used the treadmill and both kinds of bikes, did a mile on each. I have never been to a gym before but decided to try this one which is pretty close to home. My goal is to go at least three times a week.☺


Me, too.

Silver Sneakers wasn't available for me, but the same organization, Healthways, had a different program through my health plan, but it was cheaper for me to go direct, I didn't have to sign up for three months at a time, and the Planet Fitness nearest to me wasn't on the list.

I've got the same goal--three times a week. Walk most days, even if I've got a gym date. I've been twice so far since I joined last Friday, planning on going tomorrow.


----------



## Goulburn (May 21, 2014)

I've made a start on the comeback, and it included a physiotherapist session two days ago. I start with physiotherapist guided exercise in the hydrotherapy pool at the gym in a week's time.

In my head I dream of long country walks, and being able to pump weights at the gym. I have the Trionic Veloped Track which is an all terrain walker, nothing like your usual granny walker, set up to go. Small steps to begin with. Hoping for a good increase in fitness over the next few years. See: 



 for the Trionic Veloped. It is expensive, but for a disabled person who still wants to be out there and able to bush walk, or just get to the gym if there are any roadside kerbs to mount, it is brilliant.






_added viewable video. --Betsy_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Go, Ryn!


----------



## Goulburn (May 21, 2014)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Go, Ryn!


Thank you for the encouragement. 

Hi, Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'. I'll think of you during my hydrotherapy session. Hope you get clearance to do all you feel ready to do.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ryn Shell said:


> Thank you for the encouragement.
> 
> Hi, Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'. I'll think of you during my hydrotherapy session. Hope you get clearance to do all you feel ready to do.


Thanks. Me, too. &#128519;


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Wow! Pizza and donuts. Sign me up.
> 
> I'm still waiting to see my pulmonary doctor to ask him if I can do chair yoga . I've had to reschedule twice. Now I can't see him until February 8.


 

Hope you get cleared, Gertie!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hope you get cleared, Gertie!
> 
> Betsy


 Thanks, Betsy. I don't see why not . Chair yoga is about as mild as you can get. Hopefully I'll be able to work my way up at some point . I just don't want to take any chances.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, anyone belong to a gym?
> 
> I'm trying to learn more. There's a Planet Fitness, an Anytime Fitness, a Gold's and a Curves near me.
> 
> Betsy


Late to the game but I have belonged to a GOld's and Curves.

Gold's was ok. I suspect your experience is going to depend on the location. I found mine to be more of a weight lifters gym and not all that accessible to people who were starting out. There were lots of free weights and a few classes but nothing that I found inviting. I took pilates there and enjoyed it.

I lost about 15 pounds when I belonged to Curve. It was a nice beginners spot. I enjoyed the circuit and that I could get in and get my work out done. It took about 6 months before I had out grown the environment. I needed three to four loops of the circuit to accomplish anything. It was too inflexible for someone who was in their 30's and able to get in shape reasonably quickly. That said, it was a very warm and inviting environment. My Mom has been using Curves for about 10 years. She is in her 70s and it suits her well. I think it can be great for weight loss for pretty much anyone but if you are someone who is more athletic or really invested in exercise you will out grow Curves pretty quickly. If you are looking to loose weight at a slower rate and/or maintain your weight, Curves can be a great experience.

I am a member at the Y and I love it there. The trainers are knowledgeable and will answer questions. There are a ton of classes to take although I would like to see more at the 4 PM time frame and after 7 PM because that is when I am available. My Y has a pool which is nice for swimming. There are bunch of different ellipticals, bikes, treadmills and weight machines. There is a nice section for free weights but it is contained. There are a good number of elastic bands, weight bars, kettle bells, weight balls and the like to work with. The Child Watch is great for me, although I know that is not an issue for you. The staff was incredibly encouraging when I was pregnant.


----------



## dgrant (Feb 5, 2014)

Ryn,

Ooooooh. I hadn't heard of that walker, but it looks like an awesome way to get my husband out on a trail with me! Thank you!

Betsy - glad to hear you found a gym that works well for you!

As for me, I have a gym membership at North Texas Rehab Center. It comes with a heated pool! And since there aren't any kids under 18 unless accompanied by a therapist, it's very low-chlorine... and even better, it has a _ramp_ into and out of the pool! With handrails! It's so nifty!

I also have a treadmill desk, and a therapist-mandated exercise routine taped to the wall right by my yoga mat and candy-coloured weights, and yoga ball. And I use them. Some day, I'm going to get so good that I can even step up to non-candy-coloured weights, but today is not that day.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I miss living near a Planet Fitness. The one I belonged to was hardly ever busy and it was peaceful. I actually got to where I used the fitness towers in the back of the gym way more than any of the weight-based equipment. Planet Fitness also had a lower back machine I used in physical therapy years ago.

Speaking of physical thererapy, I had back surgery in 2011 and ruptured the same disc in 2015. Both times, my physical therapy with largely yoga-based. I'm still in my second round of physical therapy now. I'm not ready for a yoga class yet, but it looks like I'll be doing yoga from now until I die.   If you don't have any physical problems, there are some great beginner videos on YouTube to get you started.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

William G. Jones said:


> I miss living near a Planet Fitness. The one I belonged to was hardly ever busy and it was peaceful. I actually got to where I used the fitness towers in the back of the gym way more than any of the weight-based equipment. Planet Fitness also had a lower back machine I used in physical therapy years ago.
> 
> Speaking of physical thererapy, I had back surgery in 2011 and ruptured the same disc in 2015. Both times, my physical therapy with largely yoga-based. I'm still in my second round of physical therapy now. I'm not ready for a yoga class yet, but it looks like I'll be doing yoga from now until I die.  If you don't have any physical problems, there are some great beginner videos on YouTube to get you started.


I just started doing chair yoga and I'm enjoying it.


----------



## dgrant (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm back in physical therapy since my last comment.   I'll work my way back up to yoga yet!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Back home and enjoying getting back to the gym again.  

William, my Planet Fitness isn't very busy during the day--I'm hoping it's busy enough in the evening to keep it open!  It's so easy to get to.  I'm going to stay back on the circuit training for a couple weeks to get back into shape a bit and then sign up for an individual fitness plan.

MamaProfCrash--congrats!!!  Great to be so close to goal!  I have a long way, but I'm going in the right direction.

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Individual fitness plan sounds like a personal trainer. Ask them if they have a list of the trainers that work there and do some research. Different trainers have different methods. I never liked the ones who were in your face and yelled a lot, and there are a good number who take that approach. When I started my weight loss journey 8 years ago, I was 210 at the time, I worked with a trainer who was intense but quiet. He figured out quickly that he would need to be the one reigning me in, I am a bit competitive, and that if I said something hurt or felt wrong it was because some thing was wrong. These days you might be able to find info and reviews about different trainers so you have an idea who will be a good fit for you. 

There is one trainer at the Y that I would never use. I have seen the same people working with him for years and not seen any change sin their bodies. It is possible that they all have some type of medical condition that is influencing things but I have a hard time believing that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I don't want someone in my face yelling at me.   PF actually advertises that they don't do that.  . My understanding is that you schedule an appointment to talk to their fitness coach (they have one or two per gym) about your goals and current fitness, and they draw up a plan that they leave for you saying which machines and how many sets/weights etc on each machine.  I expect that he (the person seems to be male at this gym) works with you at first if you are unfamiliar with the machines, like me.  Then, as you complete the workouts, you get new, harder workouts to achieve.  At the PF I go to, there is a set of file folders that I see people accessing with their workouts, and it seems to be self-service at that point, no trainers yelling at anyone.

I'll report once I get started, sometime in April.

Betsy


----------



## dgrant (Feb 5, 2014)

The physical terrorists.. um, therapists... yeah, they're graduating me to the gym side of their practice. With a pass so I can use it for at least a month after I formally graduate from PT, continuing the exercises they set for me. 

My darling husband took me to PT today, and signed up for the gym side so he could work out with me, and drive me home afterward. I love this man! ...Although, this means I'll have no excuse not to go. Sneaky, wonderful man.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay for graduating and yay for your husband!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So I started the next stage of my gym membership.  I signed up for the "Design your own program" thingy with Planet Fitness.  Here's how it works...  

I met with the trainer, and he asked me what my goals were (weight loss, cardio and general strength).  He then asked me to get on the treadmill and walk for 1 1/2 miles at a pace I felt comfortable at (3-3.5 miles an hour for me)  He monitored my pace and heart rate and asked me to do another 1/2 mile.  Then we went over the machines (16 of them)--which spread over the rest of that session and an additional session this morning, as I only had an hour on Thursday.  He explained the machines, gave me a starting weight and # of sets and repititions for each machine, which he wrote on a log sheet.  I'll be doing 2 miles on treadmill, then four of the machines (my choice) and 15 minutes on the bicycle to finish.  

This my starting point; the sheet stays in a folder at the gym and I work from it.  I can do a reassessment at some point, and I can sign up for any of the specific classes they have for legs, arms, cardio, etc.

So...I'll start that next week.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Very ambitious, Betsy. Congrats on sticking to it. That's the way to level up!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Very ambitious, Betsy. Congrats on sticking to it. That's the way to level up!!!


I'll let you know after tomorrow how it goes!

How are you doing? Still doing chair Yoga?

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll let you know after tomorrow how it goes!
> 
> How are you doing? Still doing chair Yoga?
> 
> Betsy


Not even walking, unfortunately. Just too much going on ... too many changes. I've got a lot to handle right now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Not even walking, unfortunately. Just too much going on ... too many changes. I've got a lot to handle right now.


I know there is. Don't forget to take time for yourself!  *hugs*


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I know there is. Don't forget to take time for yourself! *hugs*


As much as I can. Thanks, Betsy.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So I started the next stage of my gym membership. I signed up for the "Design your own program" thingy with Planet Fitness. Here's how it works...
> 
> I met with the trainer, and he asked me what my goals were (weight loss, cardio and general strength). He then asked me to get on the treadmill and walk for 1 1/2 miles at a pace I felt comfortable at (3-3.5 miles an hour for me) He monitored my pace and heart rate and asked me to do another 1/2 mile. Then we went over the machines (16 of them)--which spread over the rest of that session and an additional session this morning, as I only had an hour on Thursday. He explained the machines, gave me a starting weight and # of sets and repititions for each machine, which he wrote on a log sheet. I'll be doing 2 miles on treadmill, then four of the machines (my choice) and 15 minutes on the bicycle to finish.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great program. Cardio and weights at a reasonable level. You will be surprised at how quickly you adapt and are able to do even more.


----------

